# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  ADEX EN TACNA - CURSO PARA EXPORTAR O IMPORTAR

## Eduardo ADEX SUR

Buenas tardes: 
La Escuela de Comercio Exterior de *ADEX*, (Asociación de Exportadores) *EXPORTADORES ENSEÑANDO A EXPORTAR* los invita a participar del  *“DIPLOMADO DE ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN GESTIÓN DEL COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL”* en la ciudad de *Tacna* cuya fecha de inicio es el día *22 de Agosto*.  
Los objetivos son: 
-      Proporcionar los conocimientos y herramientas para aplicar las normas, procedimientos y otras en una operación de Comercio Internacional 
-      Desarrollar, con un enfoque práctico, sus habilidades de gestión, para llevar a cabo las diversas operaciones de Comercio Internacional 
Éste Diplomado está orientado a *Público en General*, Empresarios, ejecutivos de todas las especialidades que desempeñen cargos *o que estén próximos a asumirlos*, funcionarios de instituciones públicas y personal de compañías (supervisores, jefes de producción, etc.), así como también profesionales interesados en manejar la normatividad y estrategias en el Comercio Exterior y Negocios Internacionales. 
La inversión consta de una matrícula de S/ 60.00 (incluye material de estudio y certificación) y el Diplomado por S/ 2 800.00  con facilidades de pago hasta en 5 cuotas sin interés (S/ 560 mensual) 
Las sesiones son los fines de semana de manera quincenal. Los días sábados de 2:00 pm a 8:00 pm y los días domingos de 9:00 am a 1:00 pm en las instalaciones de la *Universidad Privada de Tacna*. Dictado por especialistas de *ADEX* de *Lima.* Durante el desarrollo del curso tendrá beneficios como acceso al ADT y al finalizar podrá inscribirse en la bolsa de trabajo de ADEX. 
El participante al aprobar el Curso, y cumplir con los requisitos académicos y administrativos recibirá el certificado de: *“ESPECIALISTA EN GESTIÓN DEL COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL”* 
Link Staff de profesores ADEX Escuela ADEX 
Link ADT Adex Data Trade | ¿Qué es el ADT? 
Boletin Perú Exporta http://www.adexperu.org.pe/Descargas...porta_n132.pdf   CI TACNA 2015.jpg 
Comuníquese conmigo para resolver cualquier duda o consulta. 
Eduardo Sueldo – CEL 993501679 – Asociación de Exportadores – ADEX  adex.jpg *Eduardo Sueldo* *Asociación de Exportadores – ADEX* *Ejecutivo de Ventas*
(Telf.: (54) 602900 Anexo: 8023
(RPC:  993501679
*esueldo@adexperu.org.pe
Calle Las Beatas N° 704 Cayma Arequipa – Perú www.adexperu.org.pe /www.adexdatatrade.com   Temas similares: Diplomado de Especialización de Agroexportaciones en TACNA por ADEX Arequipa CURSO DE ADEX PARA ÁREAS COMERCIALES Y LOGÍSTICA, EMPEZAMOS EL 21, SOLICITA EL TEMARIO AL  CORREO esueldo@adexperu.org.pe o cel 993501679 ADEX en TACNA - Comercio Internacional ADEX Asociación De Exportadores  en Tacna, Diplomado de Especialización en Agroexportaciones Seminario Internacional: Requisitos Técnicos y Nuevos Procedimientos en la Aduana de EE.UU. para exportar Alimentos en el marco del TLC (01 de junio, 8:30 am - 5:00 pm en ADEX)

----------

